# where can I buy a Corel Drawings X3?



## benarzac (Jan 12, 2008)

Do you know website store ? I want to buy Corel Drawings X3 . Some place cheaper.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

when buying from ebay or individual or other than authorized outlets, be careful of the product..make sure it is authentic and can be registered. It looks like the standard price for Drawings X3Pro is $1799...maybe you can find an upgradeabe drawing standard that you can buy and then upgrade.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I just found one today that was $1299, but I'm not sure if it was Pro or not.

Let me see if I can find it again...


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay, it was an ebay listing. Sorry.

But if you're interested:

Corel® DRAWings X3 Digitizing Software with CorelDRAW - eBay (item 220190329874 end time Jan-16-08 07:45:24 PST)


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Chani said:


> Okay, it was an ebay listing. Sorry.
> 
> But if you're interested:
> 
> Corel® DRAWings X3 Digitizing Software with CorelDRAW - eBay (item 220190329874 end time Jan-16-08 07:45:24 PST)


Even though this is an ebay listing, the seller Allbrands is an authorized Corel Drawings distributor. The $1,299 is the same price you would pay for it on their website.

They are also selling version 2 for $999. I wonder how much an upgrade from 2 to 3 costs.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Check Amazon for new version & upgrades.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I just got an email that a new version is coming out on Feb 14th.


----------



## sewmuchstuff (Jun 10, 2007)

DRAWstitch Technology and DRAWings embroidery software
I also got an email stating a new version is coming out Feb. 14 so I would ask if you get a free upgrade if you buy right now.


----------



## MikeKutz (Jan 18, 2008)

sewmuchstuff said:


> DRAWstitch Technology and DRAWings embroidery software
> I also got an email stating a new version is coming out Feb. 14 so I would ask if you get a free upgrade if you buy right now.


 Hi! I have already asked them and they told me that If I buy now from their partner list I will get DRAWings 4 upgrade for free.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

That price at allbrands is NOT for the pro version. it is another $800.


----------



## MikeKutz (Jan 18, 2008)

binki said:


> That price at allbrands is NOT for the pro version. it is another $800.


 
Which version of the software you have? 
Look what I found!  This is a FAQ answer:
 -----------------------------------------
“*What is the price of the upgrade (to DRAWings 4) for DRAWings® Pro users and what is the price for DRAWings® standard Users?*
The upgrade price for every DRAWings Pro user (i.e. DRAWings v1, v2, vX3 Pro editions) will be US$299/€210 and the upgrade price for every DRAWings Standard user (DRAWings v.1, v.2, v.X3 Standard editions) will be US$699/€500.”
 ---------------------------------------------
http://www.drawstitch.com/DRAWings4FAQ.htm

So if you have any version of the software it is better to upgrade it to the latest DRAWings 4.

Mike


----------



## DakotaPrintArt (Dec 20, 2007)

Do your homework before purchasing future DrawWings - it is no longer affiliated with Corel and after July, you'll have to call support in Greece. I would do some comparison shopping with them and Wilcom - who is now with Corel. Let's see, where is the link I got today... http://www.smartdesigns.com/pdf/drawings.pdf


----------



## MikeKutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Until now I was getting support from drawstitch.com and I am really satisfied with the quality and the response time. I do not think that smartdesigns has the best support around. They know a lot about CorelDRAW but too few things about embroidery. I am big fun of DRAWings because I earned a lot of money with the designs I created. In one month time I earned 10 times up the money I spent for the software. I will stick with it. 
There are a lot software out there. Buy the one that fits your needs.


----------



## chopper246 (Jan 27, 2008)

Just bought Drawings 3X Pro for $1800 directly from Corel. I've since found out Corel is dropping Drawings and releasing DecoStudio in March. The Feb upgrade you hear about id for CorelDraw 4.0, not Drawings. 

This product will integrate CorelDraw with Wilcom software, which is "real" digitizing software. Corel is selling it for $2000 and are taking back my Drawings Pro in exchange. Those who have older Drawings can update for $999 and they will let you keep your Drawings dongle too.

Check out the product at Corel or Wilcom websites. Wilcom site has a video demo of the program.

Chopper


----------



## digifacmp (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi!
I have not been the user of Deco or Drawings. However, I have greatly been following the news and trends in embroidery software market. I strongly suggest to carefully study the weakness and strength of each software brand name and then make your decision on the purchase. Every software has its own strengths and weaknesses. Let the dust settle. I too am excited about new software and updates but from time to time I have to suppress myself not to get overly excited .


----------



## MikeKutz (Jan 18, 2008)

chopper246 said:


> Just bought Drawings 3X Pro for $1800 directly from Corel. I've since found out Corel is dropping Drawings and releasing DecoStudio in March. The Feb upgrade you hear about id for CorelDraw 4.0, not Drawings.
> 
> This product will integrate CorelDraw with Wilcom software, which is "real" digitizing software. Corel is selling it for $2000 and are taking back my Drawings Pro in exchange. Those who have older Drawings can update for $999 and they will let you keep your Drawings dongle too.
> 
> ...


 No! On 14th of February will be released DRAWings 4. CorelDRAW X4 has already been released and you can buy it rights now. You are not well informed. 
Decostudio will be released sometime in spring as the official site states. There is no exact date(you will wait 2 months to see the software). Also, from the demo that I saw Decostudio is a usual digitizing software like many others that are available in the market. In addition the communication with Coreldraw is not bidirectional. This means that any change you are making inside decostudion will not affect what you have created inside Coreldraw. So what is the use. Coreldraw is there only as a Vector designing software. There is no integration like the one DRAWings had with CorelDRAW. It looks like an old fashion digitizing software that does not introduce anything new. So if you have a digitizing software why to buy a new one. 
I do not think that has anything more to give me from the current version of DRAWings X3. 
I will wait for the trail version before make any move.


----------



## aboutpalm (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi mike,

not sure where you got your information from but i attended a decostudio demonstration at digital arts solutions and it can convert vectors to embroidery. they made changes to the embroidery design and it not only showed the embroidery inside the vector draw mode (as embroidery) but it would also convert it to actual corel draw graphics if you want. so to say it is not integrated is not only wrong, but far from the facts. from what i have seen decostudio is in fact more flexible than drawings. drawings allowed only stitches or vectors, not both. decostudio can.

so i can use my embroidery designs even created in dst and make them vectors for printing. this is very very tempting for me and perhaps a single reason to convince me to purchase.

also ai learnt something new... drawings does not have real stitches!they are vectors that are filled with a fill that look like stitches. so the stitch count of the final design on the machine is totally different to what the software shows. how can anyone estimate costs like that? very strange..

i was imoressed with the features during the demonstrations. real lettering and true type font, advanced applique, mongramming (great!!) editing or object and stitch files with beziers just like coreldraw... digitizing tools. i could go on but dont take my word for it attend a digital arts solutions demonstration Wilcom DecoStudio Embroidery Software

I think dakotaPrintArt hit it on the head... support is a major thing and from what ive seen drawing distributors are switching over to the wilcom product so thats a big sign that it is something big and good. also I don't speek greek so no thanks to that support  

I made the bad move of buying generations many moons ago (hit me now...) and presto support vanished. i will NOT fall down that path again. and web support? give me a break!!! give me a number and person who speaks my language!

lets face facts.. wilcom has the best stitch quality out there, just has always been so expensive. now its not. a simpel choice to me. nyway i agree i would not jump into any update of drawings yet especially that it does not support corel any more. the fact corel dropped support for drawings is quite interesting... doesn't surprise me though a they were hit hard by the quality of drawings. i attend a lot of seminars and i've heard a lot of embroidery educators criticize the quality of drawings but only heard praise for wilcom. they are not a stupid company, so they would not switch unless it made sense and was better. 

funny how no one complains about corel  I do love my corel


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

so is this basically the same program as drawings but instead its using wilcom? i tried drawings for 30 days and thought it wasn't a very good program. is this going to be as good as wilcom 21d?


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

hi guys my name is Roberto and i talk to a nice lady in wilcom sofware her name is Selena about the new deco studio and she told me a lot thinks can make also, And by the way the price is $1990 dllrs aroud that they ready got alot order but she said to me the wont delibery into like the ends of february but, who people that preorder theyy may will can download in the computer by email before then that day, plus she mentioned that they will update the corel and the same deco studio sofwar in some short of time, well sorry about my writing.


----------



## digifacmp (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi!
Sorry but let me interupt just a bit. Though, I am not a fan of auto digitizing software. However, I would like to mention to you guys to wait just a bit when you decide to buy any software. Wait for at least 3 months. Let the dust settle. Let Wisdom of the Crowd decide, and then make your purchase.


----------

